# Boxelder



## JR Parks (Jan 14, 2018)

Boxelder from the Kerville, Texas area. Almost a patriotic bowl with the red, white, and blue (well grey blue). And the curls of a flag. Soft wood easy to turn but if you get in a hurry or don't have sharp tools you may have to use the dreaded 120 tool.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

Purdy stuff Jim! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice .. love the colors

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow - that has a lot going on. Pretty awesome piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2018)

That’s a beauty! Be a shame to put anything in it and cover up that gorgeous wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2018)

Character and beauty in a bowl! What a treat to see! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 14, 2018)

DKMD said:


> That’s a beauty! Be a shame to put anything in it and cover up that gorgeous wood!


I have to fight my wife all the time about doing that. Often the biggest insult is paper clips or pennies. I always lose but its a good fight!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 14, 2018)

Here are 2 of the 4 cookies I bought from Kevin not long after he got a crazy idea to start a website for people to buy, sell and trade wood. I donated these to the church and school to be auctioned off. Talk about patriotic colors.

Thanks 
Robert

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 14, 2018)

Great bowl & clocks—- really like the colors!
Haven’t found any around me yet, it’ll turn up eventually.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 14, 2018)

Beautiful piece. What finish did you use on it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 14, 2018)

David I use a gelled polyurethane by General (might have got it at Woodcraft). Wipe on and off while on the lathe 3 coats and then 1 later. Nice satin finish. I think spit would be all I need on a piece of wood like this boxelder however.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow....those are spectacular looking!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2018)

Very nice

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 16, 2018)

chippin-in said:


> Here are 2 of the 4 cookies I bought from Kevin not long after he got a crazy idea to start a website for people to buy, sell and trade wood. I donated these to the church and school to be auctioned off. Talk about patriotic colors.



Robert, Great job on the staining of those cookies. Did you do anything to them in order to keep them from splitting?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 20, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Robert, Great job on the staining of those cookies. Did you do anything to them in order to keep them from splitting?



There was no stain. That was the natural color. I think they call the bluish color denim. There were some minor checks/cracks, but nothing serious. I just let them dry for 8 months or a year (if i remember right). I was able to run them through the planer also to get them even/flat. I think i only popped off 2 or 3 small pieces of bark (from 4 cookies that i did), but i was able to glue them back on.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Really awesome bowl. The colors and figure are through the roof.



Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour (Apr 29, 2018)

Beatiful pieces. I love Box Elder


----------

